# تحذير هام لكل المسحين



## ميرنا (4 أبريل 2006)

*تحذير هام لكل المسحين*


 وصلنا بريد الكترونى  " ايميل " من شخص يزعم ان اسمة د.ميشيل يوسف   يدّعى أنة يعمل مع نيافة الأنبا مكسيموس أسقف بنها و قويسنا, ويقول انة من خدمة الزواج   ويسعى لتزويج المسيحيات !!
وبعد ان تم اضافتة للماسنجر للتاكد من شخصيتة اكتشفنا زيفة وخداعة وانة شخص مسلم يحاول استقطاب البنات المسيحيات 

لذا نرجو الحذر والاحتياط من هذا الذئب البشرى وارسال هذا الميل لكل من تعرفة ونشرة فى المواقع والمجموعات المسيحية والكنائس.

الايملات الخاص بهذا الذئب  

michel_yossef@yahoo.co.uk

e-zawag@hotmail.com

staypm_sm@hotmail.com

zawagonline@yahoo.com


كذلك نود ان نعلن ان موقع "زواج سعيد جدا  www.alzawag.tv   ليس من اهدافة تزويج من خلال الانترنت

للمزيد من الاسفسار يمكنكم مراسلتنا على
Alzawag_tv@yahoo.com


----------



## Michael (4 أبريل 2006)

شكرا ليكى ميرنا على التحذير


----------



## +Dream+ (4 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا يا ميرنا على التحذير*
*و يرجى تثبيت الموضوع مؤقتا حتى يقرأة اكثر عدد و يكونوا على حذر*


----------



## ميرنا (4 أبريل 2006)

*حاضر يا دريم *


----------



## Coptic Man (4 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا يا ميرنا علي التحذير الهام فعلا

ربنا يحافظ علي بناتنا في كل مكان *


----------



## Yes_Or_No (5 أبريل 2006)

*شكرا ليكي يا ميرنا علي التحذير وعلي خوفك علي اخواتك البنات برضه انا هنزل كام جمله كدا *


*ياريت البنات اللي في البالتوك مش تقبل اي ملفات من حد لانها ممكن تكون عباره عن بتاشات اختراق*

*ياريت برضه اي بنت تقفل اللسته بتاعتها علشان مفيش اي حد يضايقها *

*وكمان عدم البوح بأي معلومات شخصيه لاي حد مهما ان كان *


----------



## NEW_MAN (5 أبريل 2006)

*تحذير هام لكل المسيحيات ( رسالة وصلتني بال&#15*

*تحذير هام لكل المسييحين*​ 

وصلنا بريد الكترونى " ايميل " من شخص يزعم ان اسمة د.ميشيل يوسف يدّعى أنة يعمل مع نيافة الأنبا مكسيموس أسقف بنها و قويسنا,ويقول انة من خدمة الزواج ويسعى لتزويج المسيحيات !!
وبعد ان تم اضافتة للماسنجر للتاكد من شخصيتة اكتشفنا زيفة وخداعة وانة شخص مسلم يحاول استقطاب البنات المسيحيات 

*لذا نرجو الحذر والاحتياط من هذا الذئب البشرى وارسال هذا الميل لكل من تعرفة ونشرة فى المواقع والمجموعات المسيحية والكنائس.*

الايملات الخاص بهذا الذئب 

michel_yossef@yahoo.co.uk

e-zawag@hotmail.com

staypm_sm@hotmail.com

zawagonline@yahoo.com


----------



## hima85222 (5 أبريل 2006)

*موضوع عاجل جدا*

تحذير هام لكل المسييحين



وصلنا بريد الكترونى " ايميل " من شخص يزعم ان اسمه د.ميشيل يوسف يدّعى أنة يعمل مع نيافة الأنبا مكسيموس أسقف بنها و قويسنا, ويقول انة من خدمة الزواج ويسعى لتزويج المسيحيات !!

وبعد ان تم اضافتة للماسنجر للتاكد من شخصيتة اكتشفنا زيفة وخداعة وانة شخص غير مسيحى ليس له اى علاقة بالأنبا مكسيموس وهو يحاول استقطاب البنات المسيحيات بطرق ملتوية. 



لذا نرجو الحذر والاحتياط من هذا المضل ، وارسال هذا الميل لكل من تعرفة ونشرة فى المواقع والمجموعات المسيحية والكنائس.



الايملات الخاص بهذا المضل 



michel_yossef@yahoo.co.uk



e-zawag@hotmail.com



staypm_sm@hotmail.com

منقول للمعرفة

zawagonline@yahoo.com​


----------



## blackguitar (5 أبريل 2006)

*ربنا يرحمنا بجد *
*ويساعدنا ويحيمنا*


----------



## My Rock (6 أبريل 2006)

مكركر :gy0000: 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4844

*يدمج مع الموضوع الاصلي *


----------



## البلبل المصرى (18 أبريل 2006)

بالامانه لايوجد امان داخل مصر واحنا حقوقنا مهدورا والحكومه تركاهم يفعلون كل شىء ويحموهم    ولاكن الرب هو الحمينا وشكرا لكم على انكم اعطيتونى هزه الفرصه لكى اشترك معكم


----------



## Michael (18 أبريل 2006)

> بالامانه لايوجد امان داخل مصر واحنا حقوقنا مهدورا والحكومه تركاهم يفعلون كل شىء ويحموهم ولاكن الرب هو الحمينا وشكرا لكم على انكم اعطيتونى هزه الفرصه لكى اشترك معكم



اهلا بيك الاول بلبل المصرى

نتمى انك تمضى وقت روحى معانا هنا فى المنتدى

وبالنسبة لصوتنا وحقوقنا المهدورة

خلاص معندناش نسكت

وان سكنتا 

دمنا وصل للعالم كلة والكل شاف المهزلة الحكومة المصرية 

انتهى زمن الولولة

وابتدى عصر الاستشهاد الجديد

فكما قال الرب

انجيل متى 5 - 10

10 طوبى للمطرودين من اجل البر لان لهم ملكوت السماوات
11 طوبى لكم اذا عيروكم وطردوكم وقالوا عنكم كل كلمة شريرة من اجلى كاذبين
12 افرحوا وتهللوا لان اجركم عظيم فى السماوات فانهم هكذا طردوا الانبياء الذين قبلكم


----------



## ?????????? (23 أبريل 2006)

*بزمه يا شيخه ابقى ردى باحترام شويه والنبى ولو مش بتعرفى بلاش تردى اصلا*


----------

